

Show HN: I built this standing desk for my cubicle - geerlingguy
http://www.lifeisaprayer.com/articles/miscellaneous/2014/build-cubicle-standing-desk

======
chickensafari
Nice desk. I recommend buying a rip fence for your saw. It will make your cuts
even more sweet.

[http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-302691-Fence-C7SB-
Circular/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-302691-Fence-C7SB-
Circular/dp/B0000223KC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1388810369&sr=8-2&keywords=hitachi+c7SB2)

~~~
geerlingguy
I saw one of those at the hardware store when I was looking at blades... looks
like a good poor man's substitute for a table saw, at least for some kinds of
cuts. I'm sticking that on my wish list for my birthday :)

